# Borsa Bella Giveaway!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Borsa Bella is giving away *TWO *$35 gift certificates on my blog Piewacket this week along with a 15% discount promo code, good till the end of the month. Comment on the post on my blog and just add KB + _your_ username ex: _KB Cuechick _...at the end of your post, then post on this thread and you will get a special bonus entry. Just one bonus per member! No other bonus entries are being offered for this give away...

What to post on this thread:
If you already own a borsa bella case, post a picture of yours or a picture of the case you want from the Borsa Bella site...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

My first ensemble:










And um... I have _more_ BB bags.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, this is not a picture I took, but this IS the bag I have, and I ordered a sleeve in this Oberon pattern.










I've also bought Borsa Bella's for gifts! Love them!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I like the Roo case. I prefer the one Gemini has in her post but do not see that pattern on the web site. This one comes in a close 2nd!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

This is my one and only Borsa Bella combo. A perfect fit.










Would love something for my new Samsung Galaxy Player 5.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love this bag and fabric!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

teri said:


> I like the Roo case. I prefer the one Gemini has in her post but do not see that pattern on the web site. This one comes in a close 2nd!


Teri, I have that pattern ^ on my BB Hobo bag! My Kindle bag pattern was called Red Rock and it was the last of the fabric. I also have the Seasons of Grace travel bag and my daughter has a Hobo bag. Every now and then I sneak a look at Melissa's web site to see if she has any new patterns.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

My first Borsa Bella bag and my first Oberon:


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't have a Borsa Bella bag (  ) but I've been eyeing this one...










P.S. That orange circle shelf on your blog is amazing!!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a black and white bag eReader bag, given 3 bags away and have my eye on a gadget bag.......can't decide if I should get one for my Fire or new camera lens. Decisions, decisions 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## LovesToRead (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't have any photos yet, due to not owning one of your spiffy bags. However, I did reply on that board, so here's to hoping I can have a chance to take some pictures soon!  Best wishes everyone. n_n


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Borsa Bella bags are gorgeous! I'd love to have this one to go with my KT!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

corkyb said:


> My first Borsa Bella bag and my first Oberon:


That is the exact same fabric/style as my first Kindle bag!


----------



## Brenda (Nov 4, 2008)

I love my borsa bella bag and so does my fire.  I hope I'm able to get another one.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I think I'd like the Borsetta bag...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

One day left to get in on this giveaway! Love seeing all your fotos!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://borsabella.com/ereader-bags/travel-bags/details/679/15/ereader-travel-bag/e-reader-bags/bitter-&-sweet-ereader-travel-bag
This one is too cute. 
deb


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

So who won?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I entered! Would love to win an eReader travel bag!

This one in particular!

http://www.borsabella.com/ereader-bags/travel-bags/details/422/15/ereader-travel-bag/e-reader-bags/black-london-ereader-travel-bag


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats to Leigh7911! Who was one of the winners of the giveaway!


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> Congrats to Leigh7911! Who was one of the winners of the giveaway!


Yea!! Thanks again. I actually kinda changed my mind and went with this one instead: http://borsabella.com/ereader-bags/travel-bags/details/679/15/ereader-travel-bag/e-reader-bags/bitter-&-sweet-ereader-travel-bag And of course, dithered around so long on making up my mind I now have to wait through the weekend! Ah well. Will update with pics when I receive it!


----------

